# February bust - boston south.



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Only 10 days left to pick up a serious event and its not looking too good for us? Strange how this winter just ran out off gas for us, we wer'e on a great roll plowing & sanding every week.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Its the same in Ohio too. We need one more good storm .


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Where I live we usually get a 6 week period that I call "war" and after that it settles down. But we always have ta watch out for the beginning of March cuz we can get wicked weather


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Same here in Ontario*



lawn king;755199 said:


> Only 10 days left to pick up a serious event and its not looking too good for us? Strange how this winter just ran out off gas for us, we wer'e on a great roll plowing & sanding every week.


Hey Lawn king..... no plowable snow since Feb 1.... we had a heck of a season going with over 10' on the ground till then..... rain washed it all away.... Feb is normally our biggest month.... so far it is our worst....

Good luck....

Al


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

same for me lawn king.. its like the snow vanished and now its the in between time where you cant start mulching/ spring lceanups and you cant plow so you sit doing nothing and making no money. this storm got my hopes up and then went away and so did sundays pretty much so now i dont know about the next few weeks


----------



## DocJohnson (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, guys don't get to mad. I am starting my cleanups next week, so it is bound to snow now!!!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Snowless*

I feel the same way everything was going great payup, now just hoping for anything, march doesn't look good,check my post about northeast weather


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

StratfordPusher;755300 said:


> Hey Lawn king..... no plowable snow since Feb 1.... we had a heck of a season going with over 10' on the ground till then..... rain washed it all away.... Feb is normally our biggest month.... so far it is our worst....
> 
> Good luck....
> 
> Al


Hey stratford, is that a big kubota m with fact cab? Seet ride!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*february disaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok its official, february sucked for us!


----------

